# found out today no heartbeat



## momtolauren (Apr 1, 2007)

I went in for my regular appt. and my OB wanted to get exact dates, so we did an ultrasound. My husband joked and said "are there three", she said no there aren't three. I though oh no I'm having twins. No, not twins, she just couldn't find a heartbeat. We then went and had another ultrasound and still no heartbeat. WOW, wasn't expecting that.
If I haven't m/c by next week she wants to talk about a d&c, but I just read that it can cause an incompetent cervix, and places you at risk for future m/c. Does anyone know about this? Also, should I expect to m/c within the next week. I feel at a total loss.
To make things even better its my birthday on wednesday. Happy birthday!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh mama







You are in the right place. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I am so sorry. I went in for my 10 wk appt and found there was no HB. It took me almost 3 weeks to m/c. I ended up w/an emergency d&c but waiting was the best choice for me even with the end result. I don't know about the incompetent cervic but I'm sure moms here will either be able to answer your question or direct yout to where to get the info. I am so sorry for your loss. Be kind to yourself and take care. You and your family will be in my thoughts.







s


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

We just went thru that suprise last week. It was heartbreaking. I had a natural miscarriage at home on Wednesday. Because of the risks associated with a D&C, I didn't want to have one. Also because it's the same procedure as abortion, it was a last result for me.

From what I read, a D&C can result in those cervical problems, or you could have a punctured uterus, and they can still miss stuff. It's just as painful afterwards as the natural way, or more so becasue of all the banging around they do in there.

Another big reason I didn't want a D&C is that I don't know if they would have let me keep my baby's body. We had a funeral and burial for our 14 weeker, and emotionally, it was very comforting for me. Also, with a D&C the baby doesn't always come out in one piece









Prayers for you and your family at this hard time


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh mama, I am so sorry you have to go through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. When I miscarried I had already begun bleeding by the time I realized but I believe it had been a little while since the baby had stopped growing; I was able to miscarry at home and then went to check in with my doctor after several days. I did not have to have a D&C but she did an ultrasound to see if there was a need for one. Wishing you much healing


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had two m/c. The first with a d & C the second at home, but with the help of cytoteck (sp?) I healed much better with the second. Also I got to see my baby and this gave me some closure. How far along are you?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Oh no, I am so sorry.

I miscarried at home all 3 times, I have heard a lot about uterine scarring, which I think is more of a concern nowadays with a D&C than an incompetent cervix is.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

How far along were you? I'm so sorry you didn't find that precious heartbeat.







:

I hope you'll do a lot of research on d/c and cytotec induction of m/c. Know that cytotec is ulcer medication and contraindicated for pregnant women. Watch THIS for instance . . . Because of the awfully horrible things this drug does in L&D I would never EVER consider it to induce m/c. But that's just my opinion. I know others on this board have used it and found it helpful. There are evidently herbs that can help bring on natural miscarriage.

My heart goes out to you. I'm dealing with the same thing right now.







: If I am indeed to expect a miscarriage, I will wait and see if my body will expell the pregnancy naturally. I believe it will, but I'm also not very far along.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

Is a D&E an option for you? I found out at my 10 week appointment that the baby died at about 7 weeks and there was no heartbeat. I was not bleeding at all and emotionally I couldn't sit and wait for the natural miscarriage to begin. I had a D&E rather than a D&C. My uterus was not scraped, I had no pain afterwards, I only had light bleeding (lighter than my normal period) for a week and I was given the okay to TTC right away (again because my entire uterine lining was not scraped).


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm so sorry, momtolauren, for your loss.

I am one who had to have a d & c (hemorrhage), and it was fine, physically--with a painless, easy and quick physical recovery from the surgery itself. I would have much preferred to m/c naturally, but that wasn't an option--just wanted to let you know that yes there is some risk to d & c, but if you need to do it at some point, odds are that it will be just fine.


----------



## momof2boys1girl (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry for your lose.I miscarried last month naturally on my own. I have had 2 other natural miscarriages and 1 that required a dnc. I do have a incompetent cervix but not sure if it was caused by the first dnc I had or not. I also have endometirosis and fibroids not sure if any is related to the procedure tho.
I hope things happen naturally for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Climbing Rose (Dec 10, 2006)

My SIL and I both lost our babies at the same time, she had a D&C and it was awful for her, I had a m/c at home and it was nothing compared to what she had to go thru.

If you are sure, I would guess there are herbs you could take to bring on a natural miscarriage. I was just reading about that a while back, about what people did back before modern medicine. Sorry I can't help more. I am sure someone here at MDC (maybe a midwife) would know what to do.

I am truly sorry for your loss. I know it is hard. It *will* get better though.







s


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.







I don't have any experience with a D&C, my one m/c was on my own. Sorry I can't offer more advice.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

Love and hugs to you during this terrible time.


----------



## Meshell (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a D&C but I didn't really have an option otherwise. The baby had stopped growing before it was even visible on u/s but my body was still going through the pregnancy. They also feared that it was an ectopic pregnancy based on the fact that my body was physically 9 1/2 weeks pregnant like it should've been. I can't say my D&C recovery was easy, but I also had a laparoscopy on top of it. Personally for myself, I don't think I could've waited to have a m/c at home and I don't think my body would've gone through the process. It had already let me go 5 1/2 weeks already. I think the best thing for you to do is to discuss it with your doctor. If you are like me and have gone a while w/o the baby progressing, then D&C may be your best option. But if it just happened and you feel you have the emotional capabilities to wait it out, then I suggest go for it. I wish I could offer more advice, but it's truly a personal decision.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry mama. It's such an awful feeling when you expect to see a vibrant baby on the u/s but instead you get to hear such bad news.

I found out that I had a blighted ovum at 12 weeks when I had my first u/s. I spotted for three days, but in the end I had a D&C. They don't give cytotec here, it's either miscarry on your own, or go see an ob who sends you to get a D&C. They didn't scrape my uterus, but the recovery was rough, I felt terrible for the two days after and then it gradually got better. If it ever happens again for me, I'm going to stay home unless some real complications start to happen. But I can understand why D&Cs are necessary or why anyone would choose one versus staying at home, and although it was a really hard decision to make and I am still healing from it emotionally, on some level I am thankful for the experience.

Do what you feel is instinctually best for you. Big hugs!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I found out no heartbeat when I was 17 weeks along. I had a d&c for a combination of reasons. I had finals in school the next week and didn't want to be caught an hour from home when I began to miscarry, my baby had died almost 2 months prior and I still showed no signs of natural m/c and to be honest I was so distraught that at the time waiting or going through the process of naturally miscarriage seemed like something I couldn't survive.

If it were to happen again I believe I would probably do it naturally. Part of me was happy I was knocked out when my baby left my body, part of me wishes desperately I could have seen him face to face and said good bye, held him just once...

It's a hard decision to make, I'm so sorry you are going through this







:

Blessings to you mama


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry! Huge hugs.


----------

